#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-11
<fefa> buen día
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-12
<vicro00> Vamos chile
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-14
<fabio> wena cabros!
<SergioMeneses> fabio, \o
<fabio> SergioMeneses, \o
<fabio> o/
<SergioMeneses> fabio, jeje como vas?
<fabio> y bien, tranqui, laburando
<fabio> y por allá
<SergioMeneses> fabio, igual, trabajando :)
<fabio> el otro día di una conferencia virtual para la universidad Jose camacho de Cali, y eres bastante conocido...
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-15
<[|HuGO|]> hola
<njin> hola a todos, tiempo que no veo _pedro, que le pasò...se vincio monton de plata ???
<[|HuGO|]> alguien ha probado ubuntu phone?
<SergioMeneses> njin, saludos
<njin> SergioMeneses a ti y todo Chile tambin
<njin> tambien
<SergioMeneses> njin, jeje
#ubuntu-cl 2015-06-13
<chileno> wena culiaos
<chileno> alguien lee
#ubuntu-cl 2016-06-17
<locodir-user> Hola / Hello
<locodir-user> I have some interest in Ubuntu, and some interest in Chile, and I wanted to know if this LoCo Team was still active
<locodir-user> I found the last activity as 2012, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChileanTeam/Eventos
<locodir-user> If there is still something alive, feel free to send me informations please at brice.redon@gmail.com
#ubuntu-cl 2018-06-16
<Tahr-user> holaaa
#ubuntu-cl 2019-06-12
<hmollercl> hola
<hmollercl> soy chileno, miembro de lubuntu council y no he tenido contacto con comunidad chilena de ubuntu
<hmollercl> me acabo de enterar de UbuConLa y que será en Talca
<hmollercl> me gustaría saber si ya tienen agenda, nos gustaría poder promocionar el al lubuntu, sobre todo despúes del cambio de lxde por lxqt.
<hmollercl> me acabo de suscribir a a lista de ubuntu-cl.
<hmollercl> Ahora me tengo que ir, me conecto mañana nuevamente. sl2
#ubuntu-cl 2019-06-13
<hmollercl> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2019-06-14
<hmollercl>   hola
